# Missing squirrels in the mountains



## jigman29 (Aug 29, 2014)

If anyone sees any mountains squirrels over there way please send them home.We have a severe missing tree rat problem here.I can't buy a squirrel up here this season and we have acorns and hickory nuts everywhere.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 29, 2014)

They all got hit on thr roads last yr during the massive squirrel migration.


----------



## clyde445 (Aug 30, 2014)

I cant find any in Dawson forest. Its weird.


----------



## aabradley82 (Aug 30, 2014)

It's the same way in the mountains around Hiawassee too. All the game is down in the settlements. I blame the lack of logging. A mature hardwood forest is pretty, but rather sterile except for the mast season. Need to sic a chainsaw on it and create some new growth. I bet all game would improve.


----------



## Bucknut (Aug 30, 2014)

After first week of August , they all ran for the Hills here in Cherokee...All MIA..Must be the Great Squirrel Purge 2014!


----------



## conejero (Aug 30, 2014)

Huh, I went out this morning with my cur and my grandson to some areas that aughta, and have in the past, held squirrels. Treed only one that we weren't able to find in the canopy. I was thinking they just weren't out because it's so muggy. This thread is interesting, what do ya'll suppose is going on?


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 30, 2014)

They all came to Greene and Taliaferro counties!They are everywhere here and still see a few young ones. BB


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 30, 2014)

They came to my house.  Dang things are everywhere.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2014)

They all came to my house, dug up my garden and I killed them all.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 30, 2014)

T.P. said:


> They all came to my house, dug up my garden and I killed them all.


Did you get a crop permit?


----------



## jimdog (Aug 30, 2014)

*squirrels*

I hunted piedmont this morning. The dogs made a few trees but seen nothing in the big timber. there were some pine cone cuttings and a few cut hickory nuts. I'm gonna hunt some shorter trees tomorrow.


----------



## tjchurch (Aug 31, 2014)

About two weeks ago the wife asked,where are the squirrels.we live in a small subdivision . Last year you could sit on the front porch and see ten or fifteen at the time. I haven't counted ten total in the last two weeks. Weird.


----------



## ppelaez (Aug 31, 2014)

clyde445 said:


> I cant find any in Dawson forest. Its weird.



Same here.   I was starting to think I'd lost my squirrel mojo.  At least I know it's not just me.


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 31, 2014)

Funny you mention this. I have about 20 miles on foot of scouting so far this month and havent seen a single tree rat in and around Lumpkin and White county.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 31, 2014)

buckeroo said:


> Funny you mention this. I have about 20 miles on foot of scouting so far this month and havent seen a single tree rat in and around Lumpkin and White county.


 Have you saw any bear? Ive not saw a single bear since turkey season. Ive been out looking to. Way off on sightings compared to the last few yrs.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 31, 2014)

Did you see a lot of roadkills up in the mountains? Maybe they commited suicide.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 1, 2014)

Bucknut said:


> After first week of August , they all ran for the Hills here in Cherokee...All MIA..Must be the Great Squirrel Purge 2014!



This^^^^^^^^^^

went to PL the other day and saw None............I DID however, hear and see more Mourning Doves than I have ever seen before at Pinelog.

Nice Pig Bucknut! That a Pinelog hog?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 1, 2014)

I had one run out in front of me this morning. He was running for his life. Skeered to death. Could see it in his eyes..So something musta been after him. I couldnt wait or we would now know what happened to the rest of em.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 1, 2014)

jigman29 said:


> If anyone sees any mountains squirrels over there way please send them home.We have a severe missing tree rat problem here.I can't buy a squirrel up here this season and we have acorns and hickory nuts everywhere.



I'm just a few miles north west of you, and I can count on one hand how many squirrels I have seen in the past month, hickory trees are hanging full but no squirrels are cutting.


----------



## Darien1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I remember last year everyone up in North Georgia talking about the squirrels moving and migrating.  People were saying they saw a dozen road kills per mile.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 3, 2014)

Still plenty of them here. My yard is full of 'em.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 3, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Have you saw any bear? Ive not saw a single bear since turkey season. Ive been out looking to. Way off on sightings compared to the last few yrs.



Plenty up here, been seeing them all summer, most of them not even in the woods. They're running everywhere. I about runnovered one on a city street in the middle of Asheville a couple weeks ago in the middle of the day. Had another one come up and poke its head in our shop door.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Sep 3, 2014)

Lawdy, Lawdy !!! With reports coming in left and right about a shortage of squirrel's in North Georgia WRD, DNR, et al will be wanting to limit female squirrel days in the 10 year plan !!! (You have to get really close to tell the difference...but it is doable !!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Did you get a crop permit?



Yes, I bought it at the Walsmart for $8 a box of 50.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 3, 2014)

I got one gettin in the attic!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 3, 2014)

coyotes


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 3, 2014)

aabradley82 said:


> It's the same way in the mountains around Hiawassee too. All the game is down in the settlements. I blame the lack of logging. A mature hardwood forest is pretty, but rather sterile except for the mast season. Need to sic a chainsaw on it and create some new growth. I bet all game would improve.



Fire is an important part of a healthy forest,too.Especially in the hands of a good controlled burn manager such as myself.
Perhaps the most cost-effective land management tool there is.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 6, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> Fire is an important part of a healthy forest,too.Especially in the hands of a good controlled burn manager such as myself.
> Perhaps the most cost-effective land management tool there is.



Agreed


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 7, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> Fire is an important part of a healthy forest,too.Especially in the hands of a good controlled burn manager such as myself.
> Perhaps the most cost-effective land management tool there is.



When I/ you start a fire. The fire sucks wind. The fire roars.  That gets my heart to pumping more than any deer I ever shot.  I am glad you have the nerve for it. You are right though, somebody needs to do it.


----------



## forsyth793 (Sep 19, 2014)

The squirrel population at my house is no where near what it used to be. I attribute it to all the Argentine Ants of which are extremely abundant this year.


----------



## ToddM (Sep 19, 2014)

Seem to have all dissapeared in north bartow too.Had plenty for last 3 or 4 decades now cant find one if you had too. Dont kno whats going on.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 25, 2014)

What few are around seem to be raising good, should be a few by the end of next month, I seen four out of the deer stand yesterday, that's the most I  seen, also I work for phone company, and have found an unusual amount of nests with baby squirrels in aerial terminals, maybe they will bounce back soon. Plenty of mast for them for sure.


----------



## BCAPES (Oct 1, 2014)

My son and I went to a north GA WMA and did not see a single squirrel.  Went back home and there were 4 on the bird feeder.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 3, 2014)

There were no acorns last year in the CF NF that I was in...that and the winter probably put the hurt on them bad.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 3, 2014)

They will be back. Little devils


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 3, 2014)

They are every where in Roswell - you boys without come have at em'. Gotta use a pellet gun though.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 4, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> They will be back. Little devils



They are already back at my house by the dozens.


----------



## Mark R (Oct 4, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> They are every where in Roswell - you boys without come have at em'. Gotta use a pellet gun though.



thats it . they all left the woods and moved to town . suburbian squirrels .


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 5, 2014)

thicketbuster said:


> thats it . they all left the woods and moved to town . suburbian squirrels .



We should have bushwacked 'em when they crossed the bridge at Tallulah Gorge !! Squirrels going south and armadillers coming north !! Leaflookers will be the next invasive species coming north !


----------



## Corey (Oct 7, 2014)

Im sorry guys, its my fault. I got a Squirrel Dog that is going into
his second year and the time he really needs them  

Should be a good year for Rabbits being I sold all of them


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 27, 2014)

Their repopulating fast, I'm seeing more and more, there were none around my house a month ago, now I hear them barking everyday, just at sunset, am seeing a lot of new nests with green leaves, am seeing a few more in the woods bow hunting, should be good in a few weeks.


----------



## chelseacoley (Oct 29, 2014)

I complained about them all of last years deer season, but now I'm wishing that they were back!


----------

